# Solved: Transfer files from a windows xp comp to a macbook running windows xp



## nick12945 (May 4, 2007)

Im thinking about buying a macbook and i jus wanna make sure i can. How can i do this, and what cords or equipment may i need? Also, will it work with a linkys wireless thingy, model WUSB54G? TY!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

nick12945 said:


> Im thinking about buying a macbook and i jus wanna make sure i can. How can i do this, and what cords or equipment may i need? Also, will it work with a linkys wireless thingy, model WUSB54G? TY!


In order asked:

Yes, you can.

Whatever choice of network connection(s) you may desire.

Don't see why not. Macs are quite compatible with any number of "thingies."


----------



## nick12945 (May 4, 2007)

ok thx. i jus used thingy cause i think its really annoying when ppl use the word thingy and i wanted to see sum1s reply.


----------

